#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Any Book You Need

## m_abd_elkhalik

Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body



I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Reservoir Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).

But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com

Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Reservoir , Simulation , Stimulation , Well test , Well logging , EOR )

Yours 
Production Engineer 
Mohamed Abd ElkhalikSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## darcyoil

Hello brother. I have one request: Would you have the good old reservoir engineering classic: Oil Reservoir Engineering - Sylvain J. Pirson ?

Many thanks

----------


## karakurt2

I wold like to ask you about another book: 

GSLIB: Geostatistical Software Library and User's Guide
by Clayton, Deutsch, Journel,
Oxford University Press,
1992(?)

----------


## junjianljj

Hello brother. I have one request:Streamline Simulation: Theory and Practice
A Datta-Gupta and Michael J. King
SPE Text Book (2006)

----------


## karakurt2

*junjianljj*, I would like to propose you introductory article of the same authors. 

Streamline Simulation: A Current Perspective.

The download link is 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Of course the book you reqested will be more valuable for researches, I hope somebody could share this book with community.

----------


## junjianljj

thanks to Karakurt2

----------


## mech.satish

Sir,
can anybody help me in getting stress analysis of pipng books ....free downloads,,,i badly need somebodies help.
my mail id: mech.satish@gmail.com

----------


## Prerakshah

Sir,
         I am doin btech in petroleum engineering.So for study purpose i need ur help.Given below r the books which i wud like preferably(cuz these r our textbooks).

1)Hunt, M. J., 1996. Petroleum Geochemistry and Geology.
W. H. Freeman and Company, New York.
2)Levorson, A. E.,1985. Geology of Petroleum. CBS
publication, New Delhi.
3)Selley, R. C., 1998. Element of Petroleum Geology.
Academic Press, London*.(Urgent Requirement)*
4)Sheriff, R. E. and Geldart, L. P., Exploration Seismology.
Cambridge University Press, U. K.
5)Telford, W. M. and Geldart, L. P . Applied Geophysics.
Cambridge University Press, U. K.

          It will b a gr8 help if u cud provide any of these books.Thanking u in anticipation.

----------


## talata

hi
can you please share the following excellent books

1.) seismic methods by lavergne
2.) signal processing for geologist and geophysicists by Jean Mari
3.) Petroleum Seismology

----------


## japco

salam Mr. abd elkhalik;
can you pleas help me get these books or any one of them;
1-petroleum formation evaluation.
2-applied reservoir engg. by chraft and hawkins.
3-petroleum exploration by coffen. or by R. Burger.

my email id if you requier (japco1987@hotmail.com)

thanking you

----------


## japco

salam 3liKom ;
i also need a decline curve analysis booK (any book).

thanKing you

----------


## perrodelmal

im a studient  and need infarmation of thermal oil  recovery, thaks for you help

----------


## shahper82

i am from germany i am doing master in petroleum engineering 
actually i am working on master thesis
so the topic is the   Quantitative Analysis of the Effectiveness of Hydraulic Fracture Treatments for Rotliegend Gas Production Wells.

so here i would like to list some questions which i have in my mind

I would like to know what are the parameters which can improve the productivity(Fold of Increase) and is there any correlation plots (any trend) between the Fold of Increase and the other parameters like reservoirs parameters or frac parameters.

Which parameters should i take into consideration which can effect the production and increase the Fold of increase

What are the new Fracture technologies from which we can improve the fracturing jobs and production



How much Tip Screen out plays role in the enhancement of the Production?

so regarding this topic if its possible can you give me some recommendations  and can u please also tell Proposal for a prediction scheme for the effectiveness of fracture treatmentsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## jack

can someone help me i need sahire pressure transient analysis software and manual also.it would be great help
thanks
snlkmr888@gmail.com

----------


## Ariobarzan

Dear m_abd_elkhalik
I'm searching for the book titled "Analysis of Production Decline Curves "
Steven W. Poston
Bobby D. Poe Jr.
that had been published by SPE in 2008. I really dont know that if this book had been in your earlier list.
Tank you alot for your sharings

----------


## meyssam1983

I need GSLIB as well
thanks in advance

----------


## jack

does any body have PVTi ,SAPHIRE or any other pressure transient software.
snlkmr888@gmail.com

----------


## p@toru

i want this book :Streamline Simulation: Theory and Practice  authors : akhil datta gupta 
please if anyone have this book send me it

----------


## tijanasretenovic

Are you find
 4)Sheriff, R. E. and Geldart, L. P., Exploration Seismology. 
Thanks

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Mohamed Abd Elkhalik
I really need the following Ebook,
Collins, Flow of fluids through porous materials
I will be grateful if u do my favor.
My ID is mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## m2009

book: "underground gas storage" rasin tek

----------


## 06pg22

Go **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tupac

Hello everybody, does anyone of you know where can I get "Properties of reservoir rocks: core analysis by Robert P. Monicard".

Thanks very much.
Best regards.
tupac

----------


## sammo

Thank you for this artical

I'm seeking for petrel fracture modeling manual

Thank you so much

----------


## barham

In the name of Allah...


Thanks a lot if it is possible I need this book: "Oilwell drilling engineering principle and practice by Hassan Rabia". If any one have this book I will appreciate it too much.See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## ahmedm

practical reservoir simulation

----------


## sanjoreeee

I need a book "Analysis of production decline curves" by S.W. Poston. 
Thank you in advance!

----------


## shaily

HI 
I NEED ISO methods ( 3695,3405,5174,5163,20847,3014,10307,7941 ) PL UPLOAD

----------


## Jasem

I need: "Sedimentary Environments: processes, facies, and stratigraphy By H. G. Reading"

Please help me

----------


## ja_dome44

Do you have e-book "Surface operations in petroleum production"? please send to me via e-mail:weerayutp@technip.com
Thank you in advanced

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Brother,

I hope you will be fine and hapy
I need a book Applied Geophysics By telford 4th edition.
Please if you can share.
smartkhawar@gmail.com

Regards

khawar

----------


## thina_k81

Please check on this

Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control 
William Luyben, Lehigh University

----------


## lino2008

please i need this book
Integrated Petroleum Management, Satter and Thakur, Pennwell Books, 1994.

----------


## godfather568

*Holmes Principle of Physical Geology*....

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Baran Kaypakoglu

Hello brother,

This is Baran from Turkey. Do you have this book: Nicholson, K.  Geothermal Fluids: Chemistry and Exploration Techniques, Springer Verlag Berlin Heiderberg, 1993. Thank you.

----------


## nitisp

can anyone please upload PRINCIPLES OF PETROLEUM RESERVOIR ENGINEERING by GIAN LUIGI CHERICI

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## petrogeo_69

Al - good day! Former brother in blue... can you locate 'Mud Logging Handbook' - Alun Whittaker? starting my own thing... much appreciated for any leads..

----------

